# How to start Surge Pricing any where as a Driver community.



## Uber10 (Mar 21, 2015)

A little teamwork is all we need folks! "_TEAMWORK MAKES THE DREAM WORK, BUT A VISION BECOMES A NIGHTMARE WHEN THE LEADER HAS A BIG DREAM AND A BAD TEAM._" John C. Maxwell

*STEP 1
If you don't have the Uber rider app, get it.*
The uber rider app will allow you to see where all the Uber drivers are located around you.

*STEP 2
This is probably the most important Step because this is where Teamwork comes into play.
GO OFFLINE ON YOUR DRIVER APP.*

*If everyone turned the driver app off for 60 to 80 seconds in busy areas it will create an illusion that the area is in need of cars, thus creating a surcharge*.

(TIP) You can check to see if the area you are in is surging by going on the Uber rider app, if it is Turn your app on.

*STEP 3
GET THE WORD OUT TO OTHER DRIVERS.*

*YOU CAN USE THE POWER OF GOING OFFLINE TO YOUR ADVANTAGE AS A COMMUNITY OF DRIVERS. THINK ABOUT IT IF EVERY ONE IS ONLINE HOW HIGH WILL THE DEMAND BE.*

*REMEMBER WE ARE IN THE DRIVERS SEAT SO WE CAN EASILY CREATE THE DEMAND AS A COMMUNITY OF DRIVERS SIMPLY BY GOING OFFLINE A COUPLE MINUTES AT A TIME TO CREATE A DEMAND FOR DRIVERS.*

*I HOPE EVERYONE UNDERSTANDS AND SHARE THIS INFORMATION.*

*NO MORE CHEAP RIDES.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber10 said:


> STEP 3
> GET THE WORD OUT TO OTHER DRIVERS.


Yeah that part needs some work. 
Forum Members know about "Working in Concert to Create a Surge". But Drivers on the forum are only a fraction of all Uber Drivers.

Every one has solutions to Drivers woes, but no one wants to put in any work in recruiting/informing Drivers who are not on Drivers Boards.


----------



## Uber10 (Mar 21, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Yeah that part needs some work.
> Forum Members know about "Working in Concert to Create a Surge". But Drivers on the forum are only a fraction of all Uber Drivers.
> 
> Every one has solutions to Drivers woes, but no one wants to put in any work in recruiting/informing Drivers who are not on Drivers Boards.


Indeed, maybe it's time to be innovative.

start requesting rides then cancel them, only to have access to their phone for a short period of time and text them a link to "How to create surge pricing".


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

I sit there staring at the surge area on my map. I'm in it.

Nothing. 95% of the time I get nothing.

Just as soon as the surge goes away = PING. Count on it within a minute or two.

Maybe it's just So. Calif. People are willing to chill for a few minutes to save cash $$$.

That's what I'd do. Hang out and have another brew on Uber while you wait.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

An educational drivers campaign needed.
Hope that we can all together innovate a way of doing it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

mike888 said:


> I sit there staring at the surge area on my map. I'm in it.
> 
> Nothing. 95% of the time I get nothing.
> 
> ...


Same in Miami, once all the drivers who aren't a part of the false surge see it surging they rush to the area making the surge go away then the pings come. But now instead of competing with a couple drivers for a ping you are competing with the 20 more that rushed over screwing yourself in the process.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

This has been tried before. Wish it could work. But there's so many new drivers that dont understand, then you have the drivers that quit. Non english speaking drivers.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Sign back out when surge collapses. I'm not taking anyone within five minutes of surge ending, cheap assess can walk. For that matter I have only taken one non surge fare in the last two weeks. I'll wait for the good pay, let the rookies take standard fares. Hitting more surge money than fare money again this week.

It's been a while since I've contributed anything useful so I'll drop this bit for you guys on surge. Just being in an area when surge hits means nothing, you may on occasion get a lucky ping just cruising, but getting a high paying fare means using your noggin. When surge happens either one of two things is happening, either there is actually high demand from some sort of event (event could mean bar closing time, whatever crowd thing is happening) or drivers are manipulating. So you have to think like your customer, who is desperate enough to need a ride at this very moment, it's surging 4x but most people can wait to go out, or come home, you have to be in the right place. Surge snipers are already sitting waiting at the bar scene, or close to the stadium, waiting for their surge number to hit. If your not there your getting nothing but lucky pings. Second, it's still money, so who can afford to do a high surge, for decent miles. The college scene might be surging higher but there are far fewer people who can afford to pay the higher rates. Being near a high end area means more willing pax to pay high surge. Every town has a surge spot, with high demand, from people desperately wanting to leave, and wealthy enough to pay for it. Find this spot, sign out, wait for surge, sign in, capitalize. Then when surge collapses, sign out, wait till cheap asses get standard rate, supply dwindles, second surge, sign in, cha ching.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2015)

All this talk about surge. How to create one, how to stop one, how to scam one ... on and on.

I don't want any surge. I don't want any tips. I don't want any guarantees.

I want the rates to be 3 times what they are now.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

mike888 said:


> All this talk about surge. How to create one, how to stop one, how to scam one ... on and on.
> 
> I don't want any surge. I don't want any tips. I don't want any guarantees.
> 
> I want the rates to be 3 times what they are now.


Agree. But i do go offline anyway until surge is at least 1.8x.

The $122 3.4x ride i had yesterday would have been only $34. No freaking way i woukd do that. 1.5 hrs in 23 mile traffic. Yeah it sucked but paid off. And lucky it took me only 12 minutes from home.


----------



## SSDriver (Mar 31, 2015)

Uber10 said:


> A little teamwork is all we need folks! "_TEAMWORK MAKES THE DREAM WORK, BUT A VISION BECOMES A NIGHTMARE WHEN THE LEADER HAS A BIG DREAM AND A BAD TEAM._" John C. Maxwell
> 
> *STEP 1
> If you don't have the Uber rider app, get it.*
> ...


Two words. Human Behavior. Someone will always free-ride and then everyone stops cooperating.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

mike888 said:


> All this talk about surge. How to create one, how to stop one, how to scam one ... on and on.
> 
> I don't want any surge. I don't want any tips. I don't want any guarantees.
> 
> I want the rates to be 3 times what they are now.


But as the old saying goes, "People in hell want ice water. That don't mean they get it."


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

mike888 said:


> I don't want any surge. I don't want any tips. I don't want any guarantees.
> 
> I want the rates to be 3 times what they are now.


I want a house in an upscale neighborhood with swimming pool and built-in barbecue in the patio area. And I want a Maserati Spyder, a 50' yacht, a collection of classic motorcycles and a private plane.

But just wanting's not going to do it.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Uber10 said:


> *STEP 2
> This is probably the most important Step because this is where Teamwork comes into play.
> GO OFFLINE ON YOUR DRIVER APP.*
> 
> ...


I'm starting to belive this is an unnecessary step. All a driver has to do is accept the non surge request and cancel immediately, use other. The system will send it to another driver and log the drive time Eta.

If drivers send messages to the system this way it lets the system know that price is too cheap and to increase via surge. I truly believe Uber has now given drivers the power to set thier own price based on demand.

The surges happen to rapidly now. You'll drive yourself crazy logging on and off repeatedly in a shift.

Also another factor I believe now encouraging Surge is pax. If pax is willing to pay surge its going to stay at a set level and increase from there until the market reaches a price where price is too high and people are not willing to pay. Plus there's people willing to pay any price to get where they need to go, mainly business people that will just expense the trip.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

krazydrive said:


> This has been tried before. Wish it could work. But there's so many new drivers that dont understand, then you have the drivers that quit. Non english speaking drivers.


I experienced this first hand with surge info cards I hand out. The dude spoke no English, so I told him to have the card translated. 
I hope he understood me.


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

mike888 said:


> All this talk about surge. How to create one, how to stop one, how to scam one ... on and on.
> 
> I don't want any surge. I don't want any tips. I don't want any guarantees.
> 
> I want the rates to be 3 times what they are now.


Unfortunately, it's the system fuber has in place at the moment. IMO they've created a situation which is creating friction for both drivers and pax and we're all human and so look for the best angle to make it work for us. They've taken a great concept and found a way to screw it up. Time will tell, until then, milk it for what you can - only fools drive for less than a buck a mile! Educate your fellow drivers who are not on here, that's all we can do in the mean time. And rate pax bad when you catch them trying to screw us with bad pin points to avoid surge or just cancel, collect 5 bux and go on. They will learn if everyone does this.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Pedruber said:


> Unfortunately, it's the system fuber has in place at the moment. IMO they've created a situation which is creating friction for both drivers and pax and we're all human and so look for the best angle to make it work for us. They've taken a great concept and found a way to screw it up. Time will tell, until then, milk it for what you can - only fools drive for less than a buck a mile! Educate your fellow drivers who are not on here, that's all we can do in the mean time. And rate pax bad when you catch them trying to screw us with bad pin points to avoid surge or just cancel, collect 5 bux and go on. They will learn if everyone does this.


I like the way you think!


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

mike888 said:


> I sit there staring at the surge area on my map. I'm in it.
> 
> Nothing. 95% of the time I get nothing.
> 
> ...


You must have patience the way pax does. Accept the non surge requests, but cancel immediately. Use other. Surge will return.

I've been doing this for over a month now and my acceptance rate is always 95%.


----------

